# RSS Feed



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I was playing around with the blog elements on my web site and plugged in the RSS feed. It is about as flashy as what my site offers as a web template and it gets the feed from blogger so I wouldn't have to copy posts over. The thing is, it looks cheap and boring! Even if I manually add page links the RSS feed only shows the last 10 posts. Is there an advantage to this or should I try working with the blog template?

RSS Feed link,
http://www.goatmilksoapandlotion.com/Blog.html


----------

